# Shark 1 Chickenboy 0



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just landed this beauty of a red in Campbell's Bayou on the chicken on the bone. But the real story was a freaking shark that bit my outcast cork into. If you look closely you might be able to see the tooth mark in the lead. When it broke me off above the cork in a few seconds the cork popped back up. I thought how strange. When I motored to retrieve my cork there no leader line, no Chickenboy lure just a cork bit in half. There out there


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*An open letter to Mr. Shark Dude*

Yeah you won today, you schooled me dude. I wasn't expecting you to show up like that. It is pretty funny how the cork reappeared with no leader line or my lure and with the cork busted in half with your tooth mark residing in the lead portion of the outcast cork. Just a word of warning. I some day hope to make the 2Cool Hall of Fame, but you have placed me right now in the 2Cool Hall of Shame. It ain't over Dude I now know where you hang out. You may the be the Beast of the Sea....but you are messing with the *Chicken of the Sea......*I will be back....see you soon Mr. Shark Dude.


----------

